# what native plants do wool-carder bees card?



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

lovenrage said:


> I know that lambs ear is a favorite but I was wondering if anyone knows of some plants native to the US, particularly the northeast, that wool-carder bees (anthidium) card for nesting.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> lnr


Hello, 

I filmed one on _Echinops ritro_,﻿ the Globe Thistle. I am not sure if this is native to where you are.


----------



## lovenrage (Jun 6, 2012)

Alas, globe thistle is native to Europe... but this is a really great video. Thanks!!!


----------



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

lovenrage said:


> Alas, globe thistle is native to Europe... but this is a really great video. Thanks!!!


It was my pleasure to finally film one. Do you plan to encourage them for any particular reason? I gather they are cavity-nesters seeking out tunnels - the only inner sanctum photo I've seen is that of Resonatingbodies of Toronto photo#2. I haven't seen any info, as yet, on encouraging nesting/successes or their potential vis-a-vis a particular commercial crop. The males are territorial and stick around for a while in the summer (July) like those of the more prevalent carpenter bee (Xylocopa virginica) - this territorially aggressive behaviour may discourage their commercial potential. Males also sleep at night with their jaws clamped on flowers such as lavender.

Nicolas J. Vereecken in Switzerland has a great flickr set of photos of European Anthidium bees: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nico_bees_wasps/sets/72157600314960005/


----------

